# Cabg



## Melonyw (May 29, 2009)

Left Radial Artery and Left forearm Vein were harvested, The left internal mammary artery was taken down.

So would this be a CABGx3

So I think it would be 2 artery and 1 vein

So would I code this 

33534 2 atrial grafts
33517 1 venous and 1 atrial
35500 harvesting of vein upper

or would it be?

33533 1 atrial
33517 1 venous and 1 atrial
35500 harvesting

I get confused because I dont know, when I look at the first set of codes it looks like 3 atrial grafts and 1 venous I hope this makes sense so it seems like this should be CABGx4

and the second set is  2 atrial and 1 venous which would be a CABGx3

Is this correct or do I need to quit counting lol


----------



## LLovett (May 29, 2009)

What was used and how? That would be what determines the codes, not the number of veins or arteries harvested. You can have more than 1 graft from a single harvested vein or artery.

Laura, CPC


----------



## Melonyw (May 29, 2009)

Here is what I see from the op note and progress record 

The distal right anastomosis was done using the forearm vein

The left radial artery was attached to the OM.

The internal mammary was attached to the LAD.


----------



## LLovett (May 29, 2009)

Based on that I come up with

33534
35500
35600
33517
and if anything was harvested endoscopically w/video assist
33508

Laura, CPC


----------

